# Ladyfingers - Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #3 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
July, 2012
Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #3 of 6


WITCH WITH SWEATER, PANTS, BOOTS

Medium purple and black striped sweater, red belt, black pants, red topped boots, black boots. 

With purple, cast on 40 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 3 rows. Place markers as follows:
Purl 7, place marker, Purl 6, place marker, Purl 14, place marker, Purl 6, place marker, Purl 7. 
Row 1: With black, Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased).
Row 2: With black, Purl, slipping markers with no increase.
Row 3: With purple, repeat Row 1.
Row 4: With purple, repeat Row 2.
Repeat Rows 1 - 4 until you have 72 stitches on needle, as follows:
11 (right back), M, 14 (sleeve), M, 22 (front), M, 14 (sleeve), M (11 left back) = 72
Cut purple and black - leave 6-8 inch strands.
Sleeves:
Attach purple, Knit 11, remove marker, Knit 14 stitches, remove marker, TURN,
Purl back across the same 14 stitches just worked.
Attach black, knit across, purl back. Continue with purple and black striping for 16 rows, ending with black. Continue with black, rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Cut purple and black - leave a strand long enough to sew sleeve seam.

Attach purple, Knit 22 stitches, remove marker, Knit 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN, purl back across 14 sleeve stitches just worked. Continue with black and purple stripes for 16 rows, ending with black. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Cut strand long enough to sew sleeve seam.

Attach purple, Knit across the remaining 11 stitches.
Next Row: With purple, Purl 10, Purl 2 together, Purl 20, Purl 2 together, Purl 10.
NOTE: This will anchor the two backs with the front of the sweater.
With black, Knit 1 row.

Place markers to decrease:
With black, Purl 5, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 8, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 5. 42 sts.
Row 1: With purple, knit across, decreasing AFTER first marker (Slip 1, Knit 1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (Knit 2 together), AFTER third marker (S1,K1,PSSO), and BEFORE fourth marker (Knit 2 tog). 
Row 2: With purple, purl, slipping markers with no decrease.
Row 3: With black, repeat Row 1.
Row 4: With black, repeat Row 2.
Repeat Rows 1 & 2 - continuing with stripes - until there are 26 stitches on the needle, end with a purl row. Stitches divided as follows:
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - marker = 26 sts.
DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. 
Cut purple. Attach red, work 6 rows in garter stitch (knit each row) - for belt. Cut red.
Attach black - Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row Continue with black for pants.

Increase for Hips:
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers with no increase.
Repeat Rows 1 & 2 until there are 46 stitches on the needle. Work 6 rows in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) - INCREASING one stitch on each side on every Knit row until there are 52 stitches on needle.

Divide for Legs:
Knit first 26 stitches for right leg. TURN, purl back on the 26 stitches just worked.
Continue to knit in stockinet stitch on these 26 stitches - DECREASE on each purl row after working every 6 rows - down to 18 stitches (approx. 24 rows).

Attached Boot:
Drop black. Attach red. Knit and DECREASE on each side (K2tog) - every row for 6 rows. = 12 sts. Cut red.
With black, work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.

Next Row: Knit 2 together, knit to last 2 stitches, Knit 2 together.
Next Row: Knit 2 together, knit to last 2 stitches, Knit 2 together = 8 sts.
Work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Cut black, leaving a long strand to sew boot up to top of pants. Thread strand through darning needle and pull up toe stitches tightly. Knot securely. ON WRONG SIDE: sew boot, continue sewing through red stitches on boot top, to complete pant leg. Drop strand.

Go back up to the center of the pants, attach black where first pant leg is completed, knit across remaining 26 stitches for second pant leg. Continue working this pant leg as you did for the first one - DECREASING after every 6th row, down to 18 stitches. Continue to follow instructions for the first pant leg to complete the second pant leg and boot.

After second pant leg is sewn from boot up to end of pant leg, select the longest of the two strands you have available. Continue to sew up the back seam of pant leg, including the red belt., or, if you prefer, you can crop the black strand, thread your darning needle with the red strand left over from the belt and sew these 6 rows with the red strand. Then thread the darning needle once again with the black strand and continue to sew the back seam of the sweater - matching the purple and black stripes at the back seam. Weave in all strands. Turn right side out. You may need to use a crochet hook to help you pull the tiny toe of the boot right-side out. 

Make a solid black witch hat. I like to use the pattern in Witchie-Poo costume #2. This is a solid cone shape, with the brim added last, using a crochet hook and making 3 chains, attach to the cone, chain 3, attach to the cone all around the hat. After that, chain 4, insert hook in the first loop of the foundation chains - continue around the hat hooking chain 4s into each loop. Do this for 4-5 rows. This will give you a brim that resembles a cobweb -very appropriate for this costume.

Or....

WITCH HAT WITH PURPLE STRIPES

With black, cast on 60 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row. = 30 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on first and last stitches across the row. = 26 sts.
Drop black. Attach purple.
Knit 2 rows with purple. Drop purple
Pick up black, Knit 2 together on first and last sts across row. Knit 1 row even.
Continue to work in purple and black stripes - working in garter stitch for every row, and decreasing on the black rows until there are 4 stitches on the needle. Cut purple. Cut black, leaving a long strand to sew the seam. Thread on darning needle, pull through the 4 stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam. Turn right side out. May need to use a crochet hook to help you pull the tip of the hat to the right side.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the terrific pattern cant wait to start on these!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG, thank you so much, can't wait to see the rest...going to work on the first 3 for my grand daughter... she will love them, heck, I love them...thanks again for sharing such a wonderful gift...


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

What kind of yarn and what size needles?


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Just love :lol: this outfit. It doesn't say what size yarn to use???? Thanks, Viv


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about that!

I mostly use #1 needles for Barbie outfits - to show off her cute figure. However, for this Witchie-Poo Pants Outfit, I used #2 needles for the sweater, then switched to #1 needles for the belt, pants and boots - and the witch hat.

I always use fingering yarn or baby yarn, #2 weight yarn for Barbie clothes. Anything else is way too bulky for her tiny figure and tends to "drown" her in thicker weight yarns.

To use up some of my "stash" - I can use heavier weight yarns for full skirts, bathrobe skirts, and simple beach towels and/or blankets and pillows.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

This is sooo cool! My grands will love this....THANKS


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Love, Love, Love Love, Love this Thanks


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

These are wonderful. Thank you


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely smashing


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ummm.. what size knitting needles, and what kind of yarn?
about how much ounces/grams was used of each color?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you know, you can also create a pair of Skis to go with it. You know Halloween on the Slopes? LOL.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

My question is Gee's I love this outfit!! colors great! I only crochet. do you have it for crochet?? Do you have a blog to go to? More what about my Bleuette doll sheesss tuggin at my arm hard to type....She wants one with a skirt!! Do you have a Doll crochet pattern for her she it really jumpin up now on the computer...Ann Chg..
Barbie Witchie - Poo Costume.


Ladyfingers said:


> Sorry about that!
> I mostly use #1 needles for Barbie outfits - to show off her cute figure. However, for this Witchie-Poo Pants Outfit, I used #2 needles for the sweater, then switched to #1 needles for the belt, pants and boots - and the witch hat.
> I always use fingering yarn or baby yarn, #2 weight yarn for Barbie clothes. Anything else is way too bulky for her tiny figure and tends to "drown" her in thicker weight yarns.
> To use up some of my "stash" - I can use heavier weight yarns for full skirts, bathrobe skirts, and simple beach towels and/or blankets and pillows.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

your crochet work is gorgeous! I, however, never learned to do more than a simple chain and single crochet - that's all. So I really don't know how to convert my knitting patterns into crochet - can you follow the same knitting pattern, except I know you always have to "chain one" either at the end or at the beginning of each row. 

Sorry, I'm a real "klutz" when it comes to crochet.


----------



## deb bridges (Oct 11, 2011)

So sweet of you to share!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the pdf version.


----------

